Ask HN: How to learn more about Crypto Currencies for a Newbie?? - moshiasri
======
mbmott
Princeton prof ARVIND NARAYANAN - wrote an excellent introductory book on
Bitcoin.

[https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/randomwalker/the-
princeto...](https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/randomwalker/the-princeton-
bitcoin-textbook-is-now-freely-available/)

~~~
fitzwatermellow
The Princeton Bitcoin class and companion text are very thorough. One of the
crypto-currencies of note highlighted during the class was zerocoin, which
adds a layer of anonymity to the blockchain. The Zcash implementation of
zerocoin is currently launching in alpha. It may prove an interesting way to
witness the progress of a crypto-currency being bootstrapped in real-time. As
well as gaining insight into cutting-edge zero knowledge technology, that some
believe may become standard in all future crypto-currencies.

[https://z.cash/](https://z.cash/)

~~~
fosco
is there a public syllabus/reading list available for this? please share if
available.

------
herbst
I dont understand this question, what is your question? From the whitepaper do
every single relevant discussion around this topic is freely available in the
internet.

~~~
moshiasri
To elaborate it further, lets take a situation here, lets say,for a newbie who
has spent considerable amount of time on reading a few books and searching
through reddits, and watching about 50 videos related to the topic on youtube,
what would be the best course of action, because most of the time the material
on the internet on most blogs and article is the same, but just written in a
different way.

So are there any websites, blogs, reddit groups or other forums which an
experienced miner would suggest to a newbie ???

~~~
herbst
I still dont know what you want to know. you can also not just ask "How to
learn about fiat money" and expect helpful information.

If you want to know how Bitcoins work, start with the Satoshi Whitepaper and
proceed from there. I am sure it will automatically lead you to other
resources when you try to understand some parts of it.

If you just want to use them, just use them, there is not really much
knowledge needed for that.

If you are interested in the anonymity of it, look around the Darknet market
communities.

If you just want to be involved in a general Bitcoin community, try
Bitcointalk

~~~
moshiasri
Thanks for the answer, Actually up until now i was picking up bits and pieces
of information instead of a more structured form. i guess i am not able to
express my question in a better way. but hey thanks for engaging i this
conversation, you gave me a starting point man, thanks a lot for that.

------
harvey_234
[https://medium.com/@ConsenSys/programmable-blockchains-in-
co...](https://medium.com/@ConsenSys/programmable-blockchains-in-context-
ethereum-s-future-cd8451eb421e#.6n4l0d7dh)

------
moshiasri
Just Found this few hours earlier, while searching for more information on
bitcoins this video on youtube. I believe this be taken as an introductory
video and this website too.

[https://youtu.be/Lx9zgZCMqXE](https://youtu.be/Lx9zgZCMqXE) &
[https://www.bitcoinmining.com/](https://www.bitcoinmining.com/)

------
papaf
I recommend the ethereum whitepiper. It has a clear description of bitcoin and
then goes on to describe other applications of the blockchain:

[https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/White-
Paper](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/White-Paper)

------
Raed667
The number of resources available online is just too intimidating for a
"newbie".

I have started this class on Coursera a few weeks ago, and it is very well
structured and gradual. [0]

[0] :
[https://class.coursera.org/bitcointech-001](https://class.coursera.org/bitcointech-001)

~~~
moshiasri
Thanks for the link mate, just enrolled into the course, i hope this will help
me understand 'BitCoin' in a better way

------
coreyp_1
I have the same question!

